
C17: a “bugfix release” of the C standard - ingve
https://gustedt.wordpress.com/2018/04/17/c17/
======
ktpsns
I interpret "bugfix release" as criticism. However, isn't the success of C
(especially nowadays) the simplicity and the universal availablity?

